# The RSQ Squonk by Rig Mod & Hotcig



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape brings you the smallest, most stylish and affordable regulated squonk mod on the market.









RSQ Squonk Mod by Rig Mod & Hotcig now available at the Sir's 

Get yours now while stocks last!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

Now this looks awesome. Looks super compact as well. Would love to hear what your thoughts are on it if you have had some time with already @Sir Vape. Like the fact that it’s regulated for us mech panic sufferers!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

I so want this but can't find any reviews on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rafique said:


> I so want this but can't find any reviews on it


Me too. Will wait for some reviews first but most probably will get it. It is sooo good looking. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Me too. Will wait for some reviews first but most probably will get it. It is sooo good looking.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk



Me three. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## @cliff

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Me three.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Me four. That red one looks beautiful, but so does the blue

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Me four. That red one looks beautiful, but so does the blue
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Match it with the red dead rabbit or the black dead rabbit with a red drip tip - beaut 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Sir Vape

Just to show the size compared to the little Druga kit. Seriously compact

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Sir Vape - what are you doing with my red one? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Sir Vape said:


> Just to show the size compared to the little Druga kit. Seriously compact
> 
> View attachment 113481



Stop teasing me, can u give some sort of experience with it. It's already in my cart, I just need some sort of review before I check out


----------



## shaun2707

Sir Vape said:


> Just to show the size compared to the little Druga kit. Seriously compact
> 
> View attachment 113481



Really bloody nice looking... looking forward to some feedback on it. Must say, very tempted to hit checkout!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ok - I gave in







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Sir Vape

Rafique said:


> Stop teasing me, can u give some sort of experience with it. It's already in my cart, I just need some sort of review before I check out



Getting there Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique

Sir Vape said:


> Getting there Sir



The excitement is building up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

I want to order 1 now. Any ideas what the voltage output is? and can it only do 80W on low builds? If you can run a 0.5 at 80W which means it can fire hire than 4.2v il place a order right now


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

**watching this thread closely**
@Jengz


----------



## Sir Vape

Nadim_Paruk said:


> **watching this thread closely**
> @Jengz



Busy with a small review now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - I gave in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I'm trying but failing here...
I might cave as well and I'm a sucker for Rig products


----------



## Rafique

gave in as well, needed to make the 09:30 cut off


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Rob Fisher - I hope it is good - I'll check later 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Vape_r

@BigGuy any chance I can see the colour difference between the red rsq Squonk and the red Dead Rabbit RDA, I want to order both, just want to make sure the colours match.


----------



## shaun2707

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanks @Rob Fisher for posting that review here - definitely looks like an awesome little device!


----------



## Faheem777

Is there a setting in the menu to disable the led light? @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Faheem777 said:


> Is there a setting in the menu to disable the led light? @Sir Vape



on user manual page 8, RGB settings: while "+-'button locked, hold "fire'and "+" button at the same time, color table will display on screen click"+-" to choose led color, blue, green, red or RGB off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faheem777

Sir Vape said:


> on user manual page 8, RGB settings: while "+-'button locked, hold "fire'and "+" button at the same time, color table will display on screen click"+-" to choose led color, blue, green, red or RGB off.



Great! Thanks


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Vape_r said:


> @BigGuy any chance I can see the colour difference between the red rsq Squonk and the red Dead Rabbit RDA, I want to order both, just want to make sure the colours match.



I was looking at the same last night - it does look like it could be a good matchy matchy. Since I have a DR already, I just added a Hands drip tip that I think will match. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sir Vape said:


> on user manual page 8, RGB settings: while "+-'button locked, hold "fire'and "+" button at the same time, color table will display on screen click"+-" to choose led color, blue, green, red or RGB off.



Thanks for the size comparison with the VTINBOX 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## @cliff

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I was looking at the same last night - it does look like it could be a good matchy matchy. Since I have a DR already, I just added a Hands drip tip that I think will match.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Going to be a winner I reckon, now to sell some gear to be able to afford it and the DR

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Sir Vape 
Order placed at 10:20.. so does it only go out on monday?


----------



## Keyaam

Kalashnikov said:


> @Sir Vape
> Order placed at 10:20.. so does it only go out on monday?


It will go out today. cut off time for overnight has changed to 1pm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ahh geeze what can I say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Ahh geeze what can I say
> View attachment 113534



 well done mate. I got the red - hope you got the blue 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> well done mate.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks my Nigerian friend
My CC is not so friendly at this point  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks my Nigerian friend
> My CC is not so friendly at this point
> 
> Sent from the abyss



@BioHAZarD - please don't take the bank manager's responsibility on your shoulders. That is his problems 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BioHAZarD - please don't take the bank manager's responsibility on your shoulders. That is his problems
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Haha
I think I may need to set up a Nigerian account 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Rebel

@BigGuy @Sir Vape 

"Bypass mode for all the mech lovers"

How does the bypass mode work?


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> well done mate. I got the red - hope you got the blue
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I did get a blue yes


----------



## BigGuy

Just something that i did not mention in the video. Bypass mode can be activated in the main menu which is i essence mech mode. as well as the LED can be turned to one color or it can be switched off totally.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ugi

What an awesome mod....Love it . Me thinks I need another  Thanx Craig and the team...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Ugi said:


> What an awesome mod....Love it . Me thinks I need another  Thanx Craig and the team...



Looking good, please post more pics. Can't wait till Monday for mine

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ugi

Lol. I could not wait aswell bro....FOMO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

The lights.....just in time for XMAS. ..lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

Ugi said:


> The lights.....just in time for XMAS. ..lol



What coil u running bud, I don't use any single 18650 mods so what size coil would u suggest to run on this mod. Will be using the hadaly and sony vtc6


----------



## DougP

Trigger pulled looking forward to this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the video @BigGuy
Looks like a great device
Congrats @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for getting this in

I love my Hotcig 150 i got from you ages ago and it still performs beautifully, so that bodes well for the chip in here...

And so the rabbit hole displays the power of its gravitational force yet again.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Thanks for the video @BigGuy
> Looks like a great device
> Congrats @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for getting this in
> 
> I love my hotcig 150 - have had it for ages now and its performed beautifully, so that bodes well for the chip in here...
> 
> And so the rabbit hole displays the power of its gravitational force yet again.....


You know you want one @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> You know you want one @Silver



Im thinking of the stainless steel one
I dont have a regulated squonker by the way.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Im thinking of the stainless steel one
> I dont have a regulated squonker by the way.....


Can't think of a better way to get started on the regulated side of things. 
While you at it sommer order a Entheon  
Gotta do it properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

Lol. Guys no lies not regretting this buy....
@Rafique I'm using 0.3ohm fused clapton

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

I take it Monday we going to be seeing a lot of hand checks for this one . Cant wait! @Silver i think you definitely need the silver one. I Took the same

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - I gave in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone





BioHAZarD said:


> Ahh geeze what can I say
> View attachment 113534




Nothing like a FOMO / Hype buy first thing on a Saturday morning... ‍







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Nothing like a FOMO / Hype buy first thing on a Saturday morning... ‍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Nice one buddy 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Nothing like a FOMO / Hype buy first thing on a Saturday morning... ‍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are such suckers  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

shaun2707 said:


> Nothing like a FOMO / Hype buy first thing on a Saturday morning... ‍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool. We can compare notes in January 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Kalashnikov

BioHAZarD said:


> We are such suckers
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Big time suckers. Cant believe i just bought it and there are no real reviews even out for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Kalashnikov said:


> Big time suckers. Cant believe i just bought it and there are no real reviews even out for it



Cant wait for your review @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MOT01

Silver








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Kalashnikov

MOT01 said:


> Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


WOW im so glad i took silver. Looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

This thread is bad news for me.
I dont need another regulated squonker but its so dam tempting this mod.
I must restrain myself.

How to Guide for Restrain:
Step1- cut up the CC

The end

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ugi

I'm now using hadaly with 5 wrap 24g khantal. ....at 40w 0.4 ohms. What a glorious vape. Hadaly imo no fuss no worry easy peasy rda I ever used. @Rafique 
But no offence to my other rdas. Please work when I use you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

@MOT01 what build in that solo....give a build I got a black one matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

@MOT01 I know it's a waterproof pcb but please wipe that juice off the mod.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique

Ugi said:


> I'm now using hadaly with 5 wrap 24g khantal. ....at 40w 0.4 ohms. What a glorious vape. Hadaly imo no fuss no worry easy peasy rda I ever used. @Rafique
> But no offence to my other rdas. Please work when I use you




Thanks what battery u using.


----------



## Ugi

Ish the 1 that was fully charged. .....me thinks it's a LG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MOT01

First use of the soft silicone bottle does not work for me thats why the leak

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOT01

Ugi said:


> @MOT01 what build in that solo....give a build I got a black one matchy matchy


Bubble wraps coil from sir 0.45 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113651
> View attachment 113652
> View attachment 113653
> View attachment 113654
> View attachment 113655



I like a.mod that shows the amps being drawn now at least I know what build and wattage to use

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113651
> View attachment 113652
> View attachment 113653
> View attachment 113654
> View attachment 113655


It's like looking into the future.


----------



## Ugi

Well done Mr Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice guys

@Clouds4Days , i hear you on restraint, lol

@MOT01 , thanks for posting pics of the silver one
It looks lovely


----------



## Neval630

Could not resist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

This thread is killing me man, I am also on restraint, only thing holding me back is my love for my inbox, can’t possibly buy ANOTHER mod!


----------



## Neval630

Jengz said:


> This thread is killing me man, I am also on restraint, only thing holding me back is my love for my inbox, can’t possibly buy ANOTHER mod!



Don’t wait to long Jengz . Will probably be sold out soon at that price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Neval630 said:


> Don’t wait to long Jengz . Will probably be sold out soon at that price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m hoping they sell out lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Neval630

Jengz said:


> I’m hoping they sell out lol



Lol , don’t do it Jengz 

Give in now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Jengz im on the same boat as you brother.
I love my vt inbox. Also after seeing the vid of the hotcig and vt side by side in terms of size they practically the same.

But the hotcig does look good, i wont lie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neval630

The Hotcig is considerably smaller clouds4days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Clouds4Days said:


> @Jengz im on the same boat as you brother.
> I love my vt inbox. Also after seeing the vid of the hotcig and vt side by side in terms of size they practically the same.
> 
> But the hotcig does look good, i wont lie.


Honestly speaking, it’s gonna do the same thing as my inbox... I’m gonna save the cash and hope @SAVapeGear sells one of them mooooooooiest hadalys that I can put in my inbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Neval630 said:


> The Hotcig is considerably smaller clouds4days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not by much really


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jengz said:


> Honestly speaking, it’s gonna do the same thing as my inbox... I’m gonna save the cash and hope @SAVapeGear sells one of them mooooooooiest hadalys that I can put in my inbox



And dont forget another very important aspect the vt has a dna chip.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> And dont forget another very important aspect the vt has a dna chip.


But the hotcig is so damn sexy in reality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

daniel craig said:


> But the hotcig is so damn sexy in reality



Im trying to convince myself not too get one and you not helping brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

Couldn't hold out. Order placed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

RSQ let the images start flowing.... todays the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Ugi said:


> RSQ let the images start flowing.... todays the day




Lol this thread is going to be flowing with images, Its the first time I have seen a vendor advertise something and so many people jump at it so quickly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

Yup for me it was an impulse buy and damn i dont regret it. I need another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

About time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Check in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 113840
> 
> 
> Check in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that just looks the tits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

jm10 said:


> View attachment 113840
> 
> 
> Check in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very nice bud!!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Thanks @shaun2707 and @BioHAZarD
I am loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Thanks @shaun2707 and @BioHAZarD
> I am loving it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now I need to go pull out my dead rabbit 
just for scientific purposes


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> now I need to go pull out my dead rabbit
> just for scientific purposes



They really do look the part together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> View attachment 113840
> 
> 
> Check in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Sent from the abyss



You win this round looks the biz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> You win this round looks the biz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I think we even
But it matches the color of my car. Added bonus  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Nah I think we even
> But it matches the color of my car. Added bonus
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Too quote you Meneer..... that looks the tits!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Dam now I know the difference between a c&*k teaser and a mod teaser. 
Being teased by A Mod teaser hurts ones feeling more....
You guys are cruel 
I am only getting mine tomorrow and now have to sit here being teased by all these pics 
Nasty and cruel of you all I say 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jm10

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam now I know the difference between a c&*k teaser and a mod teaser.
> Being teased by A Mod teaser hurts ones feeling more....
> You guys are cruel
> I am only getting mine tomorrow and now have to sit here being teased by all these pics
> Nasty and cruel of you all I say
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Its worth the wait i promise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam now I know the difference between a c&*k teaser and a mod teaser.
> Being teased by A Mod teaser hurts ones feeling more....
> You guys are cruel
> I am only getting mine tomorrow and now have to sit here being teased by all these pics
> Nasty and cruel of you all I say
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Don't worry mate - I'm only getting mine at the end of the month. It has been delivered already, but I am still a few thousand kms away 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dam now I know the difference between a c&*k teaser and a mod teaser.
> Being teased by A Mod teaser hurts ones feeling more....
> You guys are cruel
> I am only getting mine tomorrow and now have to sit here being teased by all these pics
> Nasty and cruel of you all I say
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Hahah.... don’t worry brother - me too! Mines also on route!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jagga8008

Compared to the BB






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Neval630

Mine arrived 

I love the personal touch SIR VAPE 
Excellent service as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Finally arrived 
Yeah baby 
The little family is going 
3 SVA’S and and the new addition HOTSIG 
This mod is sexy as fk 
Much nicer feel in hand than SVK 
To the Sir Vape Team 
You guys rock 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha

Thought I'd join in showing off.





Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Gold does look nice on black

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi

@Sir Vape how come i did not get a note from you guys.....

LOL!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Neval630

Handcheck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Daniel da Rocha

Anyone notice in the pc suit the battery is set to 2600mah? You can change it to 3000mah

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha

Pic





Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ugi said:


> @Sir Vape how come i did not get a note from you guys.....
> 
> LOL!!!!!!



I didn't either @Ugi but Craig did hug me at the shop and that did make me feel loved.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel da Rocha

Although I don't think the pc suite is for the RSQ. Keeps resetting the settings and is using the settings for the Rmini 65w.

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't either @Ugi but Craig did hug me at the shop and that did make me feel loved.


Uh oh! I'm pretty sure Craig is shifty, make sure you still have your wallet!


----------



## DougP

Ugi said:


> @Sir Vape how come i did not get a note from you guys.....
> 
> LOL!!!!!!



Dam scratched through my wrapping no note either. Was expecting a hand written note from Hugo with a lipstick
kiss 
Very sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## XVX'S

Received these two puppies yesterday.
The final product is a perfect combination for clouds and flavor! Love it!

So far so good, no leaking from either 2, installing the softer bottle do take some patience though, put it is definitely worth it!
Really not that heavy imo, but I am used to the Smok GX350, so this mod is tiny.

Thank you to the Sir for fast and efficient service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


Saw the same thing and changed it. However cant really tell any difference


----------



## Jengz

XVX'S said:


> Received these two puppies yesterday.
> The final product is a perfect combination for clouds and flavor! Love it!
> 
> So far so good, no leaking from either 2, installing the softer bottle do take some patience though, put it is definitely worth it!
> Really not that heavy imo, but I am used to the Smok GX350, so this mod is tiny.
> 
> Thank you to the Sir for fast and efficient service.
> View attachment 114056
> View attachment 114057


How u enjoying that rda?


----------



## XVX'S

Jengz said:


> How u enjoying that rda?


So far it is the best flavor I have had, with enough clouds to create poor visibility conditions.
The build experience was great, no struggles to fit the coils and no poking the cotton through holes to get to the juice.
Minimum spit-back, far less than the Ijoy combo, if I can even compare the two.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

XVX'S said:


> So far it is the best flavor I have had, with enough clouds to create poor visibility conditions.
> The build experience was great, no struggles to fit the coils and no poking the cotton through holes to get to the juice.
> Minimum spit-back, far less than the Ijoy combo, if I can even compare the two.



What build did U put in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## XVX'S

Blends Of Distinction said:


> What build did U put in there


Just dual 7 wrap claptons ohm'ing out at 0.17
Vaping it @ 60W, still a bit low but will go higher when I feel the need for cloudz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XVX'S

That "Post Reply" button bombed out on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

XVX'S said:


> That "Post Reply" button bombed out on me


Fixed it!


----------



## XVX'S

Stosta said:


> Fixed it!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

Does the silver have an SS finish anywhere on it or is it a silver paint on the whole mod?


----------



## morras

If you had to or could buy just one , wich one would it be between this and the Vt inbox ?

and why ?


----------



## BioHAZarD

morras said:


> If you had to or could buy just one , wich one would it be between this and the Vt inbox ?
> 
> and why ?


The RSQ
Smaller. Feels more sturdy. More sqounk bottle options. The led light. Better fit in the hand. Cheaper. Looks better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

morras said:


> If you had to or could buy just one , wich one would it be between this and the Vt inbox ?
> 
> and why ?



@morras i would say wait a week or two more , let the newness of the hotcig die down a bit and make a decision then.
Im hearing there is voltage drop once battery levels hit 40% .
And that its not hitting at the true wattage.

Ie- this is what im hearing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## @cliff

Clouds4Days said:


> @morras i would say wait a week or two more , let the newness of the hotcig die down a bit and make a decision then.
> Im hearing there is voltage drop once battery levels hit 40% .
> And that its not hitting at the true wattage.
> 
> Ie- this is what im hearing.


Hi @Clouds4Days
Is it a significant drop (From what you've heard)?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days
> Is it a significant drop (From what you've heard)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Not too major i think but he does notice the diffrence.

On the guys current build.
At 100% battery hitting at 15.6Amps
At 38% 13.3 amps

Saw a video and ramp up takes slightly longer than when batt is fully charged.


----------



## @cliff

Clouds4Days said:


> Not too major i think but he does notice the diffrence.
> 
> On the guys current build.
> At 100% battery hitting at 15.6Amps
> At 38% 13.3 amps
> 
> Saw a video and ramp up takes slightly longer than when batt is fully charged.


Cool, thanks

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi

On a single battery regulated squonker I advise not building too low ohms. 0.4 ohms is the sweet spot for me. Battery shows no lag till empty.
This device was not designed to behave like a dual battery mod with fat fancy long ramp up coils, it was infact designed for a chilled squonking good vape. ...my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Ugi said:


> On a single battery regulated squonker I advise not building too low ohms. 0.4 ohms is the sweet spot for me. Battery shows no lag till empty.
> This device was not designed to behave like a dual battery mod with fat fancy long ramp up coils, it was infact designed for a chilled squonking good vape. ...my 2 cents


Spot on . I am vaping a 0.4 at 40w till the battery is out . very consistent. I tried 65w with the battery at 20% . got 1 proper hit followed by weaker ones . which is expected as the battery just can't produce the voltage required


----------



## Ugi

Yes bro....Like a a dna but in reverse as you said u get the 65w for 2 sec then drops to around 40w ish cause the battery is empty.
But at 40w 0.4 ohm 4 volts perfect match


----------



## Riaz

When will the stainless steel one be back in stock?


----------



## Sir Vape

Riaz said:


> When will the stainless steel one be back in stock?



Hopefully next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Riaz said:


> When will the stainless steel one be back in stock?


Worth the wait


----------



## Faheem777

Nice little squonker this!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz

Kalashnikov said:


> Worth the wait


Couldn't wait any longer. 

Bought the blue one

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## CeeJay

Mine arrived today, already need to glue the magnets in. Other than that I'm extremely happy with my first squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Well done on great service sir vape


----------



## TheV

Just received my RSQ. Unfortunately there is some damage around the 510 and on the door:






Any other guys here have some chips or nicks straight out of the box?


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Just received my RSQ. Unfortunately there is some damage around the 510 and on the door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other guys here have some chips or nicks straight out of the box?


Forgot to tag @Sir Vape


----------



## XVX'S

TheV said:


> Just received my RSQ. Unfortunately there is some damage around the 510 and on the door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other guys here have some chips or nicks straight out of the box?


Mine from Sir Vape was just fine, na magnet or damage issued, very happy with the device.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Forgot to tag @Sir Vape


Craig has contacted me asking me to send the RSQ back

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

Sirvape winner again


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Just received my RSQ. Unfortunately there is some damage around the 510 and on the door:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other guys here have some chips or nicks straight out of the box?



Will have to wait until I collect mine. Will let you know. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Dubz

Firmware upgrade available - LED light remains at the setting you selected - even after you change batteries.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hotcig-rsq-firmware-upgrade-keep-led-off.t44763/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Will have to wait until I collect mine. Will let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And mine is fine. Including a nice note from Craig. I feel loved today 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

When will new stock be in? I want a silver one


----------



## Kalashnikov

Just a quick request. Anyone who has other bottles in the RSQ could you advise which fit. Thanks


----------



## Greyz

Kalashnikov said:


> Just a quick request. Anyone who has other bottles in the RSQ could you advise which fit. Thanks



I'm also interested to know the answer to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Arctic dolphin bottles work perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> I'm also interested to know the answer to this.


Same question asked here. For answers read the posts following that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

Sva penguine bottles fit, artic dolphin aswell, and some fastech cheapy ones i have also fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Ugi said:


> Sva penguine bottles fit, artic dolphin aswell, and some fastech cheapy ones i have also fit.


Is the SVA an 8ml bottle?


----------



## Ugi

7-8ml I think. Haven't really measured


----------



## DougP

Being trying the new coke 440ml bottle but sadly it appears to be just to big 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz

I go through 3 batteries every day

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz

But what a beautiful mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

RSQ's all colours back in stock guys 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig


----------



## Chronix

@Sir Vape , do you know if the arctic dolphin and YFTK bottles on your site fit this mod?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes Arctic work perfectly @Chronix


----------



## Chronix

Sir Vape said:


> Yes Arctic work perfectly @Chronix



Awesome, thanks


----------

